# New member with plenty to share



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi guys and girls,

Just signed up to this site after reading it occasionally for years. Thought it would be worth signing up as I'm really into my training at the moment and have a fair bit to share with regard to planning diets and the like... Stuff I've posted elsewhere and can easily repost.

Will show some stuff soon, but good to be here - all looks very friendly:beer:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Troll!!!! Brah


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not a troll, I just thought 'Broasaurus Brah' would be a funny moniker to use on a BB forum:w00t:


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> I'm not a troll, I just thought 'Broasaurus Brah' would be a funny moniker to use on a BB forum:w00t:


This isn't BB :lol:

Maybe start a new user :beer:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> have a fair bit to share with regard to planning diets and the like... Stuff I've posted elsewhere and can easily repost.


Brah's gonna teach us how to be swoll like Zyzz!!

srs. no ****. can'tf*ckingwait.jpg


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@The L Man kindred souls brah.

100% srs.

(No ****)


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ballin said:


> @The L Man kindred souls brah.
> 
> 100% srs.
> 
> (No ****)


u wot m8? lettuce be cereal this is my only account on here. aint nobody got time for 2 accounts (srs)


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The L Man said:


> u wot m8? lettuce be cereal this is my only account on here. aint nobody got time for 2 accounts (srs)


Haha nothing like that just seems you have the same ethos.

I see a bro-mance (100% no ****) kicking off here :wub:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Haha nothing like that just seems you have the same ethos.
> 
> I see a bro-mance (100% no ****) kicking off here :wub:


He has 2 posts and you think we have the same ethos!! I'm a complex character Ballin. Even I don't know who I am sometimes.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

My eyes burn getting to the end of this thread.


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> This isn't BB :lol:
> 
> Maybe start a new user :beer:


Not a bodybuilding forum? :confused1:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

IN FOR A FELLOW BRAH!

srs.


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Brah's gonna teach us how to be swoll like Zyzz!!
> 
> srs. no ****. can'tf*ckingwait.jpg


haha!

I'm no expert, but might have a few useful things to share:beer:


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

Ballin said:


> Haha nothing like that just seems you have the same ethos.
> 
> I see a bro-mance (100% no ****) kicking off here :wub:


Honestly, I'm not a double account... Never posted on here before... I just find the gym bro thing intrinsically funny BRAH


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> Honestly, I'm not a double account... Never posted on here before... I just find the gym bro thing intrinsically funny BRAH


 @jon-kent get in here, he could make your crew!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> Not a bodybuilding forum? :confused1:


No, the whole bodybuilding thing is a front.

This is actually a gay sex forum.

You in?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Talaria said:


> @jon-kent get in here, he could make your crew!


Awesome another bb.com brah :thumbup1:

Just make sure all your started threads have (srs) and (pics) in the title and you'll be fine !

Srs


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

Talaria said:


> @jon-kent get in here, he could make your crew!


There's a crew of brosephs on here? :w00t:


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> No, the whole bodybuilding thing is a front.
> 
> This is actually a gay sex forum.
> 
> You in?


Me in? Nah... I'm not a 'top' BRO


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> There's a crew of brosephs on here? :w00t:


Yes but there are requirements to get in.


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Awesome another bb.com brah :thumbup1:
> 
> Just make sure all your started threads have (srs) and (pics) in the title and you'll be fine !
> 
> Srs


My next thread will have (pics) in the title. Srs brah.


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Yes but there are requirements to get in.


Well let me see now...

I'm only doing upper body workouts at the moment! Does that stand me in good stead?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> Honestly, I'm not a double account... Never posted on here before... I just find the gym bro thing intrinsically funny BRAH


Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> Well let me see now...
> 
> I'm only doing upper body workouts at the moment! Does that stand me in good stead?


Biceps 6 times a week, and you have to be green on this site to make it brah or @The L Man and his crew would accept you.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Hi L Man

srs


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

Not L Man here


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hi L Man
> 
> srs












once again get a mod to a run an IP check if you really think that's me. If I was going to make a second account I'd pick a more subtle username.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Broasaurus Brah haha I like it


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I can confirm, I am L Man's father.


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

The L Man said:


> once again get a mod to a run an IP check if you really think that's me. If I was going to make a second account I'd pick a more subtle username.


Actually, yeah, get a mod to do that...

Aside from a bit of banter I do intend to be a genuine poster


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> Broasaurus Brah haha I like it


 :thumbup1:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> Me in? Nah... I'm not a 'top' BRO


The only thing you are on top of now is @jon-kent's bumming list.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

'mirin dat dere user name of peace brah



*
SRS*

*
*

*
*
​


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> The only thing you are on top of now is @jon-kent's bumming list.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant greet you with the usual hello as l cant take anyone serious who uses the word " brah " in any walk of life.

Time will tell if your a serious poster or not.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Miikybrah has a good ring to it :laugh:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Miikybrah has a good ring to it :laugh:


Name change inc


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Miikybrah has a good ring to it :laugh:


Sounds like women's underwear after a nipple discharge.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> Name change inc


reps for life to who ever asks Katy for that name change :laugh:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> :thumbup1:


Get an avi up or no brah.

srs.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

OP



To slipping in under the radar but now you've ruined everyone's chances of trolling


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

How long does it normally take for a mod to approve a new thread before it appears?

I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find it in the FAQ...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> How long does it normally take for a mod to approve a new thread before it appears?
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find it in the FAQ...


As long as it takes them to trawl through the sh1te. They usually aren't too active till later in the day, plus one of them is on his holidays. Just wait it out brah!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Miikybrah has a good ring to it :laugh:


Haha he is now the @Milky-brah Kid....










(100% not srs)

(100% no ****)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> How long does it normally take for a mod to approve a new thread before it appears?
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find it in the FAQ...


are we in for a treat OP??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Haha he is now the @Milky-brah Kid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tw*t,

The scary thing is this bears an uncanny resemblance to me as a child :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP, can we clarify you claim to have written a book ?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> OP, can we clarify you claim to have written a book ?


SRS??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> SRS??


If l read his other thread is correct then yes.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> If l read his other thread is correct then yes.


You got to approve that one bud! Can't imangine how a book with all that brah in could sell! :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> SRS??


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

No, I've never written a book... I'm my other thread I used the expression 'my book' in the sense of a book I own that I was referring to, not a book I've written...


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

MutantX said:


> are we in for a treat OP??


Not especially mate... If you're experienced you'd probably pick up nothing from it... If you're a bit newer it might be useful in how to plan effective and cheap food.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> Not especially mate... If you're experienced you'd probably pick up nothing from it... If you're a bit newer it might be useful in how to plan effective and cheap food.


I hope it has brah language tips in there, I'm struggling.

srs!


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

You might be disappointed bro, there's only a couple of daft expressions in there, it was mostly very sensible


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

The post never showed up.... What's going on with that?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> The post never showed up.... What's going on with that?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> The post never showed up.... What's going on with that?


Pics or incoming reps!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Broasaurus Brah said:


> The post never showed up.... What's going on with that?


It was probably sh1te


----------

